# Cover FX makeup line



## zombie_candy (Nov 20, 2006)

Have any of you ladies tried this ? http://www.coverfx.com/index.html It sounds very appealing to me since it's oil-free, non-comedogenic, doubles as foundation/concealor and supposedly dermatologist recommended. The shade palette seems quite wide too. Although choosing a shade tends to be a bit difficult. Any idea where a MAC NC40 would match up to ?


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 20, 2006)

i am using the original coverfx (the cream compact one). 
i think M70/80 may be a good colour to try for NC40. 

pros
does not causing any break-out
amazing coverage
lasts all day without creasing or settling into lines and pores

cons
very hard to blend
feels heavy on my face

i would recommand this only if you have problematic skin and need good coverage

btw, I have extremely oily/acne-prone asian skin NC25 (coverfx M50) in the winter and NC30-35 (coverfx M60) in the summer


----------



## zombie_candy (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sleepyhead* 

 
_i am using the original coverfx (the cream compact one). 
i think M70/80 may be a good colour to try for NC40. 

pros
does not causing any break-out
amazing coverage
lasts all day without creasing or settling into lines and pores

cons
very hard to blend
feels heavy on my face

i would recommand this only if you have problematic skin and need good coverage

btw, I have extremely oily/acne-prone asian skin NC25 (coverfx M50) in the winter and NC30-35 (coverfx M60) in the summer_

 
i was planning to use it just for my terrible undereye dark circles. i was also browsing the site and a concealor brush is highly recommended for an easier distribution. but thank you very much for the shade recommendation.


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zombie_candy* 

 
_i was planning to use it just for my terrible undereye dark circles. i was also browsing the site and a concealor brush is highly recommended for an easier distribution. but thank you very much for the shade recommendation._

 


ummm... sorry, i just looked at my foundation again. aparently i got the numbers wrong...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i have M40 for winter and M50 for summer *d-oh!*


----------



## Lady_MAC (Nov 20, 2006)

Hm, you are in Toronto too. I recommend that you go to Shoppers to have them match you. I'm an NC 45 and a B12 in CoverFX but I know that's not helpful at all since you would be an M. I swear, it took 45 minutes to find the right colour for me.. it will be worth dropping in.


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 16, 2007)

i went to nordstroms and tried it and i loved it.. very little foundation was used for a full face and i didn't need a concealer for my dark circles.. i've been meaning to go back and get some.. but i didn't have all the money to invest when i have a few good ones i already like (queen collection foundation, my mac airmist and mac satinfinish foundation)


----------



## sharon7 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi

I am MAC 40 (north Indian) and I tred the natural fx (liquid) in M70. This was too dark for my skintone and they dont do M60 in the liquid but they do in the mineal fx. i would advise you to get a sample as you can never tell in the store. I am glad that I did as I would have got the wrong shade. Then again, you cant really get a sample of the pressed powder foundation! 

I hate it when the staff make you look tan - I am tanned enough as it is!


----------

